# 1941 Monark Silver King Rocket



## piercer_99 (Jun 6, 2016)

So presently I am working on a project in Atlanta.

Yesterday I was out driving around, saw an antique store in Marietta, just North West of Atlanta.

As I walked in the door, they had this bike off to the side, front tire off the rim, price tag, for to much money, and on the tag it said a late 50's Chicago built bike.  I knew by the dropouts it was a pre war.

The five digit serial number was a give away also.  Anyway, it is a good survivor and a keeper.  

I got it back to my hotel, put a new tube in the front tire and it rides rather well, although it needs a compete tear down and the bearing worked on, maybe some grease, stuff like that.

Someone tried to repaint it years ago, so the original paint is history and it will need to be redone.  I also took off the basket, not my style.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 6, 2016)

I do want to get the rear drop stand, and the parts for the headlight, guts, bezel and lens. 

I don't think the tires are original, but they are really old, The Special LHR Balloon Tyre, they are really soft, pliable, and in like new condition on the tread, minimal cracking on the sidewalls, very minimal. 

 

 

 

 

 

 

here are some photos of it at the jobsite, locked up so it doesn't run away overnight.   Not enough room in my hotel for it right now.


----------



## kzoflyer (Jun 7, 2016)

That's a cool pre war Rocket. The LHR tires wouldn't be original as they were made in Japan from what I remember.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 8, 2016)

kzoflyer said:


> That's a cool pre war Rocket. The LHR tires wouldn't be original as they were made in Japan from what I remember.



Taiwan


----------



## Lamont (Jun 13, 2016)

piercer_99 said:


> Taiwan


----------



## Lamont (Jun 13, 2016)

Anyone know if these would have been orig equipment?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Lamont said:


> Anyone know if these would have been orig equipment?



For what bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 13, 2016)

I had Davis Deluxe on a 54' Higgins I had, they were stock on it.

I had Firestones on a 58' Higgins, not sure if they were stock, I think they were from the early 60's.


----------



## Lamont (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad Shaw asked !  Piercer, I've been studying your new find , as it looks alot like my recent find with no badge ...
mine has a hub code E "triangle"  on the hub   which would say its a 1939,   The badge screw holes are top/bottom, clearly for a rather long  rather long badge.....  Frame seems identicle to the untrained eye.

Have I got a monarch here also ?  Anyone able to pin down what badge I am missing ?

View attachment 329098

View attachment 329099

View attachment 329100


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Can you show a pic of the whole bike? Kinda looking like an Elgin serial # to me? BTW you would probably be better off starting your own thread. You will get more visibilty and it doesn't hi-jack the OP thread. V/r (very respectfully) Shawn


----------



## Lamont (Jun 14, 2016)

View attachment 329101 





Cant tell if this might be another Firestone ,

Although the serial number , F117145  , seems to fit  the 1941 columbia range ,   without the F , it would fit the 1940 monark range .... 

  Whatever monark or not , they both seem the same frame geometry to me
I alot of work ahead for this one as well!

L


----------



## Lamont (Jun 14, 2016)

Your right shawn ... My Bad .    I ll move this over to an new thread ...  

Meantime, Pierce , I have to say .....I'm fairly envious of those grip Jewel reflectors and complete front with struts and fender light .Hope to see some picks in progress when you get her home!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 1, 2018)

Lamont said:


> Your right shawn ... My Bad .    I ll move this over to an new thread ...
> 
> Meantime, Pierce , I have to say .....I'm fairly envious of those grip Jewel reflectors and complete front with struts and fender light .Hope to see some picks in progress when you get her home!





well, aside from tires, maintenance, recovering the seat, adding the tank and a drop stand, haven't done a thing to it.   Except ride the heck out of it.


My brides 55 Sunliner has a much nicer paint finish than my 41 Rocket


----------

